# Look what followed me home



## Bob Wemm (Aug 8, 2013)

Hi Guys,

Look what followed me home on Sunday.

There are 2 of these pen blanks for the first one to tell me what the timber is.:biggrin::biggrin:

Bob.

Not sure if this is in the right place.


----------



## Marker (Aug 8, 2013)

Lace wood?


----------



## Ogg (Aug 8, 2013)

Quarter-sawn Rewarewa?


----------



## ShallowJam (Aug 8, 2013)

Coolabah?


----------



## PenPal (Aug 8, 2013)

Bob,

It looks like She Oak, Bull Oak at first I thought Xanthorrhea (not the variety Pressii it is a distinctive yellow).

Anyway very attractive.

Kind regards Peter.


----------



## Dan Hintz (Aug 8, 2013)

That would make for a spectacular knife scale or a gun stock... something that would hold onto the entire pattern.


----------



## Ed McDonnell (Aug 8, 2013)

Macadamia?

Ed


----------



## vanngo5d (Aug 8, 2013)

Hairy oak?


----------



## Bob Wemm (Aug 8, 2013)

No one correct yet.

Bob.


----------



## healeydays (Aug 8, 2013)

I'm guessing some highly figured Mango


----------



## Joe S. (Aug 8, 2013)

Sycamore?





Wait! I know this one! It's Hills Weeping Fig!!!


----------



## The Penguin (Aug 8, 2013)

Joe S. said:


> Sycamore?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


dang, beat me by 5 minutes.


----------



## healeydays (Aug 8, 2013)

Do they have Sycamore in Australia?


----------



## Dan Hintz (Aug 8, 2013)

Maybe an odd cut of Wandoo?


----------



## ShallowJam (Aug 8, 2013)

Mulga?


----------



## Russianwolf (Aug 8, 2013)

BlackHoleWood [smile]

honestly it looks like Leopardwood.


----------



## farisdayoff (Aug 8, 2013)

Based solely on the title and no discerable wood identifiying prowess, I am going to say Dogwood.


----------



## johncrane (Aug 8, 2013)

Looks like Lace Sheoak Bob!


----------



## Bob Wemm (Aug 8, 2013)

No  No  No.

Bob.


----------



## John Pratt (Aug 8, 2013)

Beef Oak or desert beefwood


----------



## dbledsoe (Aug 8, 2013)

farisdayoff said:


> Based solely on the title and no discerable wood identifiying prowess, I am going to say Dogwood.




Followed me home------Dogwood---get it? Took me a long time and 2 cups of coffee for the light to come on. I love clever stuff like that.

I'm guessing Fogwood.


----------



## brownsfn2 (Aug 8, 2013)

Leopard Wood


----------



## Sataro (Aug 8, 2013)

I will throw red mallee burl into the picture...maybe showing my wood identification ignorance here...:biggrin:


----------



## brownsfn2 (Aug 8, 2013)

I have another guess:  Fishtail Oak


----------



## edstreet (Aug 8, 2013)

Judging from the photo's my first guess would be wood.

From just speculating I would have to say it appears to be some type of tropical fruit type, i.e. avacado.


----------



## dbarrash (Aug 8, 2013)

York Gum


----------



## Bob Wemm (Aug 8, 2013)

dbledsoe said:


> farisdayoff said:
> 
> 
> > Based solely on the title and no discerable wood identifiying prowess, I am going to say Dogwood.
> ...


 
I also like the smarties, this one was clever, both of you. BUT it ain't Dogwood or Fogwood.

Sorry,
Bob.:wink:


----------



## SerenityWoodWorks (Aug 8, 2013)

Snakewood


----------



## lyonsacc (Aug 8, 2013)

London Plane or European Plane

Plantanus x acerfolia


----------



## brownsfn2 (Aug 8, 2013)

Orange Boxwood


----------



## dgscott (Aug 8, 2013)

Ganarga? Ettelbin? Oily Rhododendron? Fried Magnolia?


----------



## robutacion (Aug 8, 2013)

Hi Bob,

You learn quick how to made those things following you home, huh...???

Interestingly, there are about 4 tree varieties/species that I recall, that can produce a very identical grain pattern and colouration, I'm not going to mention names as I would spoil the fun, and that is not what I'm about however, I will be following closely and see who gets the closest...!

Good luck,

Cheers
George


----------



## lyonsacc (Aug 8, 2013)

flame sheoak


----------



## lyonsacc (Aug 8, 2013)

red narra


----------



## lyonsacc (Aug 8, 2013)

sequebantur me domum


----------



## lyonsacc (Aug 8, 2013)

Bob,

I really don't have the time for this today . . . 
But I can't resist.

Dave


----------



## switch62 (Aug 8, 2013)

Hi Bob,

Banksia ?


----------



## Great Googly Moogly (Aug 8, 2013)

i'm guessing Jarra


----------



## Bob Wemm (Aug 8, 2013)

switch62 said:


> Hi Bob,
> 
> Banksia ?


 
We have a winner, well done.

But can you tell me which Banksia, there are only approx. 90 of them????

Can you PM me your postal address.
Congratulations.

Bob.:biggrin:


----------



## rogerwaskow (Aug 8, 2013)

Hi

It's either Macadamia Nut from Queensland, Australia or another nut, also from Qld. Sorry, did not realize you have an answer. Sure looks very much like Macadamia as it has the same structure and I cut the tree down and have the wood.


----------



## rogerwaskow (Aug 8, 2013)

And only about 3200 species of trees in Australia. I am right George??


----------



## Bob Wemm (Aug 8, 2013)

Hey Guys, Thank you all for your interest.

Just might have to do something like this again.

Bob.


----------



## switch62 (Aug 8, 2013)

Bob Wemm said:


> switch62 said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Bob,
> ...


 
Thanks Bob, first time I've ever got one of theses right 
No idea which species, though I've had a guess in my PM to you.

Thanks again

Tony O


----------



## robutacion (Aug 9, 2013)

Bob Wemm said:


> Hey Guys, Thank you all for your interest.
> 
> Just might have to do something like this again.
> 
> Bob.



Absolutely Bob, you have some nice stuff in your "wood pile" you get some suitable off-cuts from your magnificent round turnings.  The guys and gals love our Aussie bits of wood so, I get some, you get some, that will keep them entertained, huh...???:wink::biggrin:

PS: Not to forget the "educative" aspects of these "games", a great way to increase one's wood/timbers knowledge...!

Cheers
George


----------



## triw51 (Aug 9, 2013)

I think it would make a beautiful bowl


----------



## Bob Wemm (Aug 11, 2013)

The other bit I brought home( er, followed me home) has been halved and rough turned, and looks really nice. Trouble is there is a split right through so I will have to "Cut & Shut" with a contrast piece. That will test my skill.
The split is so bad I had to use a clamp around the outside when I cut out the middle.
I will post it when finished.

Bob.


----------



## robutacion (Aug 11, 2013)

Oh.., the splits/cracks, the damn thinks always seem top find nice grains to split in half, causing us all sorts of troubles to have it fixed up...!

However, they are also great to challenge ones mind, to think beyond the square and do something a bit out the the "norm", sometimes it endup giving life and character, that wouldn't be there, otherwise...!

Lets see that "puppy"...!:wink::biggrin:

Cheers
George


----------



## Harley2001 (Aug 11, 2013)

Lacey she oak


----------

